# Where to buy all silk screen supplies?



## philliplaw (Aug 14, 2007)

Dear all:

I am up for a project to print my own T-shirt for my church for a budget. My target price is $8 for a shirt and I would have at least 3 colors printed for the shirt. Therefore I have a $480 budget tax included

I want to know, for 60 shirts, can I save for doing my own silk screen print on these shirt if time/labor were not taken into account? 

I have search many silk screening instruction website, pretty much understood the whole process but now need to find ways to buy all supply that I need for silk screen, I have to compute the cost before making this decision.

I want to know where to get the following material:

Silk Screen fabric - what type to use (thread count, etc..)

Blank color T-shirt at a good price

Photo emulsion 

T-shirt paint that last on the T-shirt

I am located in San Diego, searched a little bit but the local art store doesn't seem to carry what I want. It would be great if you can point me to specific sources where you all usually shop for these supplies. Thank you very much in advance. I am open to all ideas. 

Phillip Law


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Honestly your best bet is to have a printer print these for you. You supply the shirts and art and get contract printing pricing so you can make some money.

Getting all the supplies, learning and printing you'll be at a huge loss if your hoping to make some money on this venture

A list of industry suppliers, etc. can be found here http--screenprinters.net-links.php


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

An art store is not a place to look for decent silk screening supplies, you'd have to look for commercial vendors in your local area or online. But I do agree you should outsource those shirts with contract pricing and make a bit profit without having to do anything  .


----------



## philliplaw (Aug 14, 2007)

So any particular source you can reference me to?


----------



## philliplaw (Aug 14, 2007)

And where would you shop for silk screen printing supplies?


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's one I have used: Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits

Or there is http://victoryFactory.com

Check your yellow pages for printing supplies, if so you can go and look and see what they carry along with not having to pay shipping for your items which will save you some money as well.

Here is one I found somewhat near you. Not sure how far away this is from San Diego but they are local. 
Westix Escondido, CA - YELLOWPAGES.COM


----------

